# Cream/lotion for help with fading sun spots on face



## lisajne (Aug 2, 2009)

Hello

Is there such a product i can use to help fade sun spots/moles on face?

My doctor said i had sun spots, while i thought i had moles. None of them look weird or abnormal, which i suppose is a good thing, i just don't like them, especiallly on my face.

It wasn't until a few months back i read that the skin should be protected all year round and not just the summer. So i guess, what's done is done. But i do wear a SPF 30 now and i intend to wear it all winter too.

I realise it will probably take a few months to see a difference if i use something to fade them. But is there anything i can use to hide my face. I was never into wearing make up. So what is the best thing to use without it looking fake? Concealer, maybe?

Any help would be great, thanks.


----------



## Dragonfly (Aug 2, 2009)

Why not use a tinted moisturizer that contains an spf?

These are generally quite light feeling, and give a sheer to moderate coverage.

Try Neutrogena or Olay - they have tinted moisturizers over here.

Also, exfoliate at least once a week to help shed dead cells - your skin will look "brighter". Mix a tsp of baking soda with a bit of liquid cleanser. Rub this paste in circular motions, all over your face. Rince well to remove all of the baking soda.


----------



## Sexxy__mama (Aug 2, 2009)

Are the sun spots raised or dark? What is it that your looking for? A skin treatment, moisturizer, and/or foundation to help conceal as well? Right now I would suggest Clarins product line for brightening. They have weekly brightening treatments, brightening moisturizers with SPF 20.

Concealers tend not to blend well, do not match skin tone, or rub off throughout the day without notice. Especially when spot treating.

If you can give me a better idea of what it is that would work best for you, I may be able to provide more feedback. You can get Clarins products from HSN as well..


----------



## lisajne (Aug 2, 2009)

The spots are light brown/tan colour and most of them aren't raised. I do have 2 which are slighly raised though but not by much.

Im really looking for something that might help them to fade. And while im waiting for the product to work, something to hide them. So 2 separate products.

Though if you can get an all in one product, that might even be better.

I should also mention i have acne prone skin. Not sure if that makes a difference.


----------



## Dragonfly (Aug 2, 2009)

I just had a look at

Skin Care Articles: Age Spots? Sun Spots? Skin Cancer?

The article recommends a retinol product, combined with a sunscreen.

What did your doctor recommend to help fade the spots? Did he/she prescribe anything?


----------



## lisajne (Aug 2, 2009)

No he didn't prescribe anything. I was seeing the doctor over something else and he was alarmed with the amount of moles on my arms and all over myself. I only have a few on my face which he called sun spots. And told me to keep an eye on them.

They're weren't to bad, so i never asked him then. That was 4 months ago. But they're bothering me now. They look awful. Well, none of them abnormal or weird looking that i should worry about cancer.

But i hate them.


----------



## jewele (Aug 3, 2009)

I have a few brown spots on my cheeks and they were getting worse these past couple of years. BUT.... I got Avon's Banishing Cream, which is for skin discolorations. I've been using every morning and night before my regular lotions and so far it's working good. My skin is more even and it is fading the spots and my blemish scars. Plus it was on sale and it was only $6. So far so good


----------



## Dragonfly (Aug 3, 2009)

Quoting the article:

"Patients who get into the habit of applying Retisol-A 0.01% cream (a prescription product which combines a retinoid and an SPF-15 sunscreen) to their faces every morning will usually see a considerable improvement in the appearance of their skin after 1-2 years, and if treatment is continued long-term patients will notice that their skin ages more slowly."

Consider returning to the doctor and asking for a Prescription called Retin A at 0.01%. Apply at night.

Make sure you apply sunscreen every morning - even if it isn't sunny out.

Or go to your local drugstore and see if they sell any over the counter product with 0.01% Retinoid - the active ingredient is Tretinoin.

And the same rules for sunscreen apply.


----------



## magosienne (Aug 3, 2009)

You could also use a serum (goes after the toner and before the moisturizer) containing fruit acids, they help get a brighter, more even skintone. I don't recommend this if your skin is sensitive.


----------

